# Chargeur de Macbook



## Lees (15 Janvier 2012)

salut tout le monde ! Bon j'ai vraiment un gros probleme et il faut que je le règle assez vite car je n'ai presque plus de batterie :S 
Alors voila , je ne sait pas pourquoi ni comment mon chargeur de macBook a céssé de fonctionner , je viens de decouvrir que c'est parce qu'il avait été arraché au niveau du bout que l'on met sur l'ordinateur .. Enfaite le cable a l'interieur c'est " coupé " je ne sait pas comment ! Bref . J'ai tres peu d'argent et j'avais prévu d'acheter d'autres choses qu'un foutu chargeur .http://forums.macg.co/images/smilies/mad.gif

 Je me demandais donc si vous connaissiez des cables , prises ou autres qui puissent etre compatible avec mon macbook et qu i puisse le charger . Un port USB Peut etre ? 
Et sinon , enfin si vous pensez que sans le chargeur apple sa ne marche pas , avez vous des sites ou differentes offres pour que je puisse avoir mon chargeur a vraiment pas cher ?http://forums.macg.co/images/smilies/rose.gif

J'attend vos réponses avec impatience !


----------



## kaos (16 Janvier 2012)

Pas de panique , c'est des choses qui arrivent /


3 solutions

1 payer 89 euros pour un nouveau chargeur
2 en acheter d'ocasion
3 Acheter un chargeur compatible 

j'ai acheté celui ci sur amazon 30 euros port compris


----------



## Simbouesse (16 Janvier 2012)

Salut !

Il me semble avoir vu passer il n'y a pas très longtemps une note sur MacGé qui disait qu'Apple remplaçait gratuitement les chargeurs défectueux de certains modèles sous certaines conditions...

Peut être une bonne piste de ce coté là ?


----------



## kaos (16 Janvier 2012)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> Il me semble avoir vu passer il n'y a pas très longtemps une note sur MacGé qui disait qu'Apple remplaçait gratuitement les chargeurs défectueux de certains modèles sous certaines conditions...
> 
> Peut être une bonne piste de ce coté là ?




Fort probable ! ceci dit , moi j'ai deux chargeurs , un apple et un compatible , comme ça je suis jamais en panne


----------



## Simbouesse (16 Janvier 2012)

ah ben oui là au moins ! 

PS : ça compte pas si tu bosses dans un APR


----------



## kaos (16 Janvier 2012)

APR ?


----------



## Simbouesse (16 Janvier 2012)

Ben... Apple Premium Reseller..

Disons que la blague c'était que si tu bosses dans un APR, t'en as plein partout des chargeurs...

Mais comme je dis toujours : ce qui est pire qu'une blague ratée, c'ets une blague ratée qu'on essaie d'expliquer... :hein:


----------



## kaos (16 Janvier 2012)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Ben... Apple Premium Reseller..
> 
> Disons que la blague c'était que si tu bosses dans un APR, t'en as plein partout des chargeurs...
> 
> Mais comme je dis toujours : ce qui est pire qu'une blague ratée, c'ets une blague ratée qu'on essaie d'expliquer... :hein:




Non allé , elle était pas nulle ! c'est moi qui ai manqué d'imagination ... 

Je pourrais néanmoins mérité ce titre , avec le nombre de gens que j'ai fais passer sous mac ...


----------



## Lees (16 Janvier 2012)

Merci beaucoup de vos réponses !  
Oui j'avais vu celui ci :http://www.shopgames.fr/boutique/fiche_produit.cfm?ref=chargeurmacbook&type=25&code_lg=lg_fr&num=111 A 35 euros . Apres , d'occasion , sa me parresserais louche que des gens vendent leurs chargeurs sans l'ordinateur ^^
Enfin bon je vais surement prendre ça de toute façon je n'ai pas vraiment de solution !  
Simbouesse , c'est vrai ? :O Sa serais genial ! Mais le truc c'est que le miens est vraiment cassé , coupé en deux , il n'a pas qu'un simple probleme de fonctionnement :/  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sinon ma mère m'a dit que peut etre je pourrais faire changer uniquement le cable  ( je vous envoi une photo ) Peut etre sa couterais moins cher . Vous pensez que c'est possible ?!


----------



## kaos (16 Janvier 2012)

Lees a dit:


> Merci beaucoup de vos réponses !
> Oui j'avais vu celui ci :http://www.shopgames.fr/boutique/fiche_produit.cfm?ref=chargeurmacbook&type=25&code_lg=lg_fr&num=111 A 35 euros . Apres , d'occasion , sa me parresserais louche que des gens vendent leurs chargeurs sans l'ordinateur ^^
> Enfin bon je vais surement prendre ça de toute façon je n'ai pas vraiment de solution !
> Simbouesse , c'est vrai ? :O Sa serais genial ! Mais le truc c'est que le miens est vraiment cassé , coupé en deux , il n'a pas qu'un simple probleme de fonctionnement :/
> ...




Si tu poses la questions ça donne un indice sur ton niveau de bricolage  
Parfois , a trop vouloir économiser .... on fait des bêtises si tu fais mal le truc , tu peux griller ton ordi.

30 euros , c'est pas non plus la mer a boire ...


----------



## Simbouesse (16 Janvier 2012)

kaos a dit:


> Si tu poses la questions ça donne un indice sur ton niveau de bricolage /QUOTE]
> 
> :love: :love:
> 
> ...


----------

